

3 Steps To Get What You Want - kirubakaran
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/productivity/three-basic-steps-to-get-your-desire-with-the-least-effort.html

======
eVizitei
I like the way this guys describes the technique of visualization. Some people
have taken the idea of "visualizing" a goal and have forwarded the claim that
the visualization will CAUSE the world to bend to your will.

The author displays the missing piece of the puzzle when he says that
visualization will make you more AWARE so as to take advantage of
opportunities that will lead to your goal.

good article.

------
bayareaguy
For the impatient, here are the steps:

1\. Know exactly what you want.

2\. Always follow a straight line.

3\. Sharpen your saw

~~~
Xichekolas
Ironically, this also sounds like three steps to become a serial killer...

~~~
mechanical_fish
Ack! Now I have the infomercial playing in my mind!

"Dr. Hannibal Lecter Presents: Getting Things Dead"

